# Canada Trip Thread



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

This is the place to count down your trip, give details on when, where, your essential beverage, and how many honey-dos you had to do to make it happen.


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

I will be going on my first fly-in trip this august. A friend, my dad, and myself will be flying out of nakina all the way up to the attawapiskat river. From what I've been told this should be the trip of a lifetime. We are going through Eddie Norths Attawapiskat River Adventures. 

In order to make this whole canada trip happen I arranged a girlfriends only getaway last fall to Puerto Vallarta for my wife and her best friend. :evilsmile

I was looking for some advice for those of you who have been on fly-ins. What are some things to bring that might not be obvious to a first timer. We are allowed only 100lbs. per person so if you have any creative weight saving tips let me hear'em. 
Thanks for your advice and I wish it was Aug already!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Sounds sweet!! 

Where is it? ON? 

U guys camping? Bunkhouses? Boat fishing? Wading? Pike? Brookies? Walleye? Details man... We need details!


I know I'm planning my next trip... My buddy keeps forgetting to center it around fishing! Went to AK and austriala and didn't fish for squat! 

1st thing I would have would be a camppad, pack sleeping bag, hammock and lots of dope.

Bugdope that is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Fishing rod, toilet paper, clean underwear and 95 lbs of beer! :lol:  Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

salmonslammer
yeah we are going to ontario. We will be fishing a widening of the Attawapiskat river. Its about 200 miles north of Nakina. Nakina is a 700 mile drive from Mt. Pleasant. If you find it on a map its pretty far up there. 
The targets will be pike and walleye. From what i've been told its one of those places where the walleye will even hit pike lures. I guess the wildlife is pretty amazing as well. Moose, bear, wolves, and even caribou. 
We are going for a week and staying in cabins. There are shower and kitchen facilities. 
On my check list I have bug dope tied at number 2 with beer just slightly behind all of the tackle I have listed. It should be a fantastic trip.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i've flown out of nakina... thats a hike and then some up north. years ago my father and I went... truly memories of a lifetime. i lost my dad 7 years ago and I can still see him in those memories. hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of walleye, couple hundred pike. we were at a lake though... looks to be about 100mi west of the mouth of the river you mentioned.

crawler harnesses with gulp for eyes, in the lake i was in, they really related to 8 fow mud flats dawn and dusk outside of weed beds. we also got some along granite outcroppings too, but many of the outcroppings on the lake we were on were either too shallow to hold them or much too deep (sheer cliffs).

pike liked casting spoons, trolling spoons, mepps spinners, and spinner baits.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Bring a head net for the peaky black flies and skitters along with bugdope. Mine saved my face last time I was up in ON. Also, if you are limited to 100 lbs, skip the beer and bring whiskey! But if you are bringing beer buy it here. You will save yourself some coin. Since the conversion is almost the same it is worth it. Last summer a case of Labatt was close to $40 Canadian.


----------



## PencilPlugger (Jun 5, 2001)

Are you only allowed 100#s or do they charged extra for anything over that weight? If not limited, don't leave any of the essentials behind in the name of saving a few bucks.

I've been on two fly-in trips and they are the best vacations I've ever taken. The best tasting fish as well.

Have a great time!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Don't forget salt, pepper and flour for frying the fish 

I would take one of those light weight mosquito head nets for the bugs.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

talk to them because on many fly-ins, they will fly out beer, water, and stuff like that ahead of time at no charge to you (other than the price for the food) and it saves you a lot of weight.

i had the head net thing... i didn't really use it, but we were on a windswept point so the bugs weren't too god aweful.


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

Heading up to Hornepayne in 8 weeks,1 day, 23 hours,and 15 minutes-give or take a couple of seconds! 24th straight years i've gone somewhere in Ontario. This year we have 14 going including my mom and aunt. Took them with us 5 years ago and they had a blast and thought I better get them back up there while they still can.We fish different lakes every day and just throw the boats and equipment in the back of pick-ups and drive to one of the many we have tried over the years.The whole trip only costs 300 dollars if you share gas costs with a partner and the fishing is usually pretty good.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

On my fly in trips we would each bring a half gallon of our favorite whiskey instead of all that beer. Mixed with river/lake water it makes a fine cocktail. We flew in our beer one time( 14 cases ) but it cost us $ 350.00 bucks. They are very strict about weight. I have seen them take things off planes before. Flying light beats a crash out in the bush.
I saw a small helicopter go down up there once because the pilot was hot dogging it, and one time our pilot had to abort a landing on a lake because of a floating log. ( that was a thrill )


----------



## JHart (Nov 5, 2009)

My dad and I have gone to ON for the past 4 years, we drive to Wawa, ON and then take a float plane to Kaby lake (Kabinakagami). Its a great resort with personal cabins and a lodge where they serve breakfast and great dinner. Lunch is shore lunch of fresh wallys. Dock boys gas ur boat up everymorning and have hve everything u need for a shore lunch in a rubbermaid box. also put wood in ur boat for fire to cook ur fish. Guides are availble if u want them. Make sure you have a rubber net to land fish because the fabric ones are a pain in the rear to try and get trebles out of. rod cases to protect your rods, crawler harnesses work well along with different clorored jigs tipped with minnow or piece of crawler for walleyes along with hot-n-tots and walleye runner lures. For pike, cant go wrong with the daredevil spoons, they will also hit ur walleye lures. It is a great trip with tons of memories and great seneary. Also kaby lake is over 30,000 acres so theres plenty of spots to get away from crowds of boats and fish in peace. Have fun! http://fishthefinest.com/ is the website to the lodge if anyone is interested.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Jhart...man I gotta get your email and get some tips and info. from ya. Heading to Pine Portage Lodge in mid June, american plan, 4 days.

Not new to fishing but first time flyin fishing lodge and Pine Portage.

I'll PM ya with my email if you don't mind?!


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

MSUICEMAN,

You are right about the flying in beverages ahead of time. He had mentioned for me to give him a call a few weeks ahead of time and he would fly them up at no charge. The only thing is, I hear beer is ridiculously expensive in Canada. I think I might have him fly water and pop in and we will buy the beer here in the U.S. and fly it with us.


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

Beartreed,
lets hear some stories from all your years spent up there. Any run ins with the local wildlife?


----------



## dasherriff (Jun 23, 2008)

This is third year I haven't been able to go. My wife is on record that I get to next year, of course I'm not sure yet what it's going to cost me. Mexico is a distinct possibility (for her). 

Went four years in a row to O'Sullivan Lake Outfitters. North West of Nakina. It is a long drive but more than worth it. Would see moose in the mornings along the lakeshore and the occasional bear. Got a close up of a bear swimming across the river that connects O'Sullivan and Superb lakes. Lots of satellite lakes to fish. Oh how I miss it. Can't wait to get back. This thread is making it even harder and yet please keep em coming I need to read more. And I look forward to results (with pics) when you folks get home.


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

We usually see 10-12 bears every year. Acouple of years ago a yearling crossed the trail just in front of my truck so I jumped out and ran at it while hollaring and it went right up a tree Pretty cool. Once a lynx was following the shoreline while we were fishing. 2 years ago a flying squirrel landed in a trashcan that had 2 inches of water in it and couldn't get back out. We first thought it was a baby beaver We had consumed a few. We usually see 6-10 moose. One year a cow and calf were swimming across to an island and the calf couldn't get out onto the steep bank. It went under for quite a spell but finally came back up and we helped it up with an oar.The funniest thing we ever experiemced was a prank pulled on my brother.He was showing off his new leather pouch for his hooch and on the third day one of the gang dumped out his remaining drink and replaced it with pickled bologna juice. The next morning it was raining hard so we were playing cards till noon just waiting for him to take a hit off his pouch . We all witnessed it and I'm here to tell you there were 13 grown men with tears in their eyes from laughing so hard.After he swallowed it there was a delay before he reacted like when you burn yourself .Hilarious


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

You know, pranks played on friends could be a whole new thread


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

dasherriff,
How was the fishing at o'sullivan? It sounds like a pretty awesome fishery with good walleye, pike, and lake trout. We were originally looking at doing just a drive in and that was one we considered.


----------



## dasherriff (Jun 23, 2008)

unclepaully said:


> dasherriff,
> How was the fishing at o'sullivan? It sounds like a pretty awesome fishery with good walleye, pike, and lake trout. We were originally looking at doing just a drive in and that was one we considered.


We have had real good success on walleye and pike at O'Sullivan. Generally you can catch one or the other throughout the day. Varying types of tactigs from jigs to live bait, to leeches to trolling. Structure from submerged weedbeds to rivers to rocky drop offs. I like to be able to vary the types of fishing and that's an attraction at O'Sullivan. Although I assume that's pretty typical of many Northern Ontario lakes. I have only fished Lakers there twice. Picked up one but as a novice it was exciting. I really can't say whether it's a good fishery for lakers due to my limited exposure. It certainly has the whole experience. It's remote, has wildlife, you can go all day and see nobobdy else. (and yes, you can get really lost... been there) I would recommend it to anybody. There are two outfitters. I have always stayed with Howard and Elsie at O'Sullivan Lake Outfitters but have heard the camp itself at Rainbow is really nice as well. 

If you ever decide to try it PM me and I can give you more details. My family went there for 30 years so there are a number of honey holes I can point you to.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

How big were the northern and walleyes you got? Any pictures, make me drool please


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

hey guys, i was thinking of bringing some minnows with me when we go on our fly-in but I started thinking that would eat into our weight limit quite a bit. What do you guys bring for minnows... Gulp alive? Frozen?... or do you just stick with crawlers?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

for northerns, one time i did bring some frozen smelt.... but thats about it. it takes up a lot of weight and in my experiences, they weren't really needed. I know a lot of guys on lac seul and all those lakes do use them a lot on jigs though.... i just haven't. I'd definitely bring some gulp though, it doesn't hurt!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

We have been going on a fly-in fishing trip in May for ten years now. Just got back about two weeks ago and we are planning our 2011 trip (already booked).

Best lure F9 Rapala in orange n gold, then try Perch color Rapala F9, of course the old standby a white Mr. Twister with lead jig head about 1/4 oz I believe. Troll till you find them off rocky points and if there is a incoming river nearby all the better.

If your at an outpost camp bring a water purifier for all drinking and tooth brushing or plan on lots of visits to the out house.

I have lots of tips please just ask a question and I be glad to help. I have been the trip planner for ten years and have lots on info on meal planning and essential camp items.

Russ


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

you guys should skip canada one year and save the money up and then the next year go to alaska, just to experince it, now that is something else. we went to the prince of whales island last year and that is :yikes: awsome. The cohos/kings will hit anything and everything, the halibut will pull the boat around and the dun-gens crab and rockfish will make you never want to leave. Monster kings and 10-15lbs coho, 5-6lbs pinks, chum salmon, eagles, and the whales. I wish i would of taken more pictures

















































(these are the only ones on my photo bucket)

[ame=http://s718.photobucket.com/albums/ww187/Silverado2222/?action=view&current=100_3694-1.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Alaska is great (been there) but the drive is a lot shorter to Nakina.


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

ya it was quite a plane ride and then quite a ferry road.


----------



## mbeakas (Oct 3, 2009)

Took a Canadian Trip to Lake Onaman and the fishing was unbelievable. Never had my arms tired from reeling in so many ******* fish. Beautiful scenary and and the cabins were second to none. Check it out....Bauer's Onaman Outpost, Picnic Island...


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh man, this thread is bringing back some great memories. Have made a half dozen trips to Kaby Lake but it's been about 20 years since the last one (waaaay too long!). Stayed at Oliver's a couple times (don't even know if that one is still operating), Pine Portage a couple and Everson's once. Liked Pine Portage the best but Everson's was the most centrally located. Big lake, lots of islands and BIG rocks just under the surface. We always went in late July and it was nothing to catch a hundred walleyes in a day just trolling rapalas or a jig w/ a Mr. Twister. Never caught anything really big (5 lbs was about the biggest I can remember) but we would catch 16 - 20 inchers all day. Went the first week of June once and really struggled to catch fish the first few days. We were using our tried and true trolling methods and were barely catching enough to eat. Finally on the third day we hired a guide and as a result realized that we needed to be jigging over the rock piles to catch fish that early in the year. I know the lake has big pike and really big perch as well.


----------



## WMU001 (Dec 5, 2009)

It's been a few years, but my dad and I have done several trips out with White River Air. Some relatives own the motel up there so it makes for a nice place to stop off before flying out. Best lake I've been on is Gourlay, it's about 25-30 miles out from White River. Incredible Northerns and Walleye, great scenery, absolute peace, there is nothing better!


----------



## breuker19 (May 16, 2010)

Me and my father-in-law are heading up to Paquette's Camp first week of August and I am super excited. I've heard that whole Chapleau Ontario area is really cool.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Headed to Pine Portage Lodge on Monday for the week. First time there and I guess the river mouths/rivers will be open June 15th. Any tips on some fishing spots?? Looking forward to it, son and dad going, Amercian plan!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

beer and nuts said:


> Headed to Pine Portage Lodge on Monday for the week. First time there and I guess the river mouths/rivers will be open June 15th. Any tips on some fishing spots?? Looking forward to it, son and dad going, Amercian plan!


Troll baby troll......with a orange and gold Rapala (F9) on the rocky points. Find an *incoming* river and try off the mouth if you can find rocks or islands in this area you should be getting them. Also try a white Mr. Twisters on a 1/4 oz jig head. Once you find them........you found them! :lol:

The Walleye will feed at the rivermouths in the morning and at dusk (rain or cloudy days too), the Pike will feed on the Walleyes feeding on the bait fish who are in these areas...party time.

Troll to locate....then jig.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Pale, if you have been there obviously or anybody. Couple questions as I pack:

1. Should we bring in pop and beer(only one drinker maybe 5-6 beers a day), seems we will have plenty of weight space to do so. Snacks too?? Just not sure what the lodge offers outside of their American 3 meal plan?? I like to drink water, so i'm thinking a case of that too??!?!? Do they sell beer/drinks...expensive??

2. Do I need anything besides a knife for the shore lunches or do they cover everything needed with their "kits"..ie..drakes mix/batter, oil, etc...

3. Best to just buy their live bait there if needed?? I'm getting a couple different GULP packages to bring. 

Any other tips or suggestions appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

beer and nuts said:


> Pale, if you have been there obviously or anybody. Couple questions as I pack:
> 
> 1. Should we bring in pop and beer(only one drinker maybe 5-6 beers a day), seems we will have plenty of weight space to do so. Snacks too?? Just not sure what the lodge offers outside of their American 3 meal plan?? I like to drink water, so I'm thinking a case of that too??!?!? Do they sell beer/drinks...expensive??
> 
> ...


Ok

1. Everything is more expensive in Canada....we bring powdered drink mix and put all our water through a hand pump style water purifier. DO NOT DRINK THE WATER or brush your teeth with it. We do carry in some water to save on the hand pumping but water is heavy. The only beer we bring in is for our beer batter mix, we do however do bring in Gin and some tonic.  That said the group that came in after us this year had about four cases of beer with them personal taste I guess. Also your outfitter should fly-in your over weights in at midweek or sooner if it's a lodge type setting. Snacks, we bring jerky, pringles, peanuts, M&Ms my guess is the outfitter will not provide you with snacks and you will want some.

2.Can't help you here we have always went to the outpost camps, next year will be our first time to a lodge setting. I would think however that they wound provide you with all those things.

3. You will not need live bait. You cannot bring live bait into Canada (or frozen smelt) except worms or night-crawlers in worm bedding DIRT IS NOT ALLOWED. We brought 500 nightcrawlers in on our first trip used about ten then we found they bite just as good without them so why mess with them. You will not need minnows either. Rapalas, Johnson Silver Minnows, lead-headed jigs with Mr. Twister tails 2-3 inches in white or chartreuse. Best colors of any lure will be Perch, Clown, Orange, of course Chrome for the Pike (Silver Minnows, Daredevils).


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a footnote be prepared for gas shock the further North you will be traveling the more expensive the gas will be like $1.17 per *liter *or over $4.00 U.S. plus if you use a card the card company will charge a rate exchange fee and if you use cash the gas stations (or anyplace for that matter)* may* give you par on the exchange rate or worse. Gas up at the Soo on the American side there are 24 gas hour stations at the last exit before the bridge.

But the fishing will be fantastic and well worth the trip, have fun!


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if the burning ban has been lifted yet? It will make a diference what our group brings up for shore lunch.Hornepayne area


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Beartreed said:


> Does anyone know if the burning ban has been lifted yet? It will make a diference what our group brings up for shore lunch.Hornepayne area


Looks like most of the bans have been lifted: http://forest.lrc.gov.on.ca/AFFM/fire/interactivemap/RFZ/map.html


----------



## JHart (Nov 5, 2009)

beer and nuts, we'll see you there. my dad and i will be flying in thurs morning. hit those rivers in the morning.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Sounds good, hopefull I have some fishing info. for you to start off on a soild foot. It will be my Dad son(15) and I, just ask around for us. I PM ya too.


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a question for those who like to target big pike when they go. What works better steel leaders or say 80lb fluorocarbon. One setup that comes highly recommended to me is this: 65lb power pro, with 80lb fluorocarbon leader. What do you guys think?
Originally I was going to go with 25lb yozuri and 30lb steel leaders. Should I change my setup?


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Love to target the pike in Chapleau, I use 12" or longer steel leaders, the shorter ones can get inhaled too deep into the big pike's mouth. Have tried 50# fireline and 65# gorilla braid and had the smaller pike chew it up, I think the smaller teeth have a tendency to saw across it more than the bigger teeth. A few years back Ontario implemented a slot limit for walleye and the walleye fishing has gotten fantastic. Before that we fished pike almost exclusively. Big spoons, big raps, big spinner baits.


----------



## breuker19 (May 16, 2010)

My planned set-up is going to be 40lb power pro with 12" black steel leaders. The only thing I'm worried about is the 0 stretch factor I'm going to have with braid and a steel leader. Anyone have problems with that?


----------



## Stoggie2 (Mar 12, 2008)

When I go to Canada and we fish for pike I use 20-30 lb braided line with a steel leader. I have not had any problems with mis-landing any fish. Eventually the leaders bend or kink if you have enough strikes, but I would take that over losing one to a bite off. Granted I haven't hauled in any monsters over 20lbs, but ths leaders work just as well on the small and mid-sized boys.


----------



## breuker19 (May 16, 2010)

Not sure if you guys need maps but I found an awesome website that has all the topo maps of Canada hosted for free. http://ftp2.cits.rncan.gc.ca/pub/canmatrix/

All you need is to figure out the grid of where you are located and it gives you the hi-res topo to print out. For example 41-O/13 is Chapleau Ont. were we are heading this August. Check it out let me know if it works for ya.


----------

